#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Good website for IELTS

## uoabuet

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Good website for IELTS

----------


## hadikeshvarz1362

I have just got my IELTS score, unbelievable. I got 8.  I am very happy that I want to share this site with u. I graduated at University of Tehran majoring Petroleum engineering. I went to some classes of Derakhtejavidan in Iran Tehran and interestingly visited their site every day with their new posts, real IELTS videos, greaaaat.
I cannot recommend you enough the following web-site.The best IELTS website in the world.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

